# Smoked venison Burgers



## papa7326 (May 28, 2014)

I smoked venison burgers for the second time tonight. They were awesome 













image.jpg



__ papa7326
__ May 28, 2014


----------



## smoking b (May 28, 2014)

Looks great! I love a good smoked burger!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 29, 2014)

Delicious!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## papa7326 (May 30, 2014)

I smoked venison  Backstrap / tenderloin once too. it was awesome. I have some roasts I'm gonna try too smoke also. We don't like them cooked normally. I'm Figuring on smoking it like a brisket


----------



## benjaminkramer (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice on the burgers. I smoked my final pound of ground venison on Friday. Made nice patties and used Jeff's burger recipe. 

http://www.smoking-meat.com/may-1-2014-smoked-hamburgers-and-smoked-hotdogs

I set the MES 30" to 225°, not soon after I had what I thought I was looking for. Smoked for exactly 60 minutes. The burgers had a great taste. Very enjoyable. 













IMG_1983.JPG



__ benjaminkramer
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------

